# Apology Pinboard



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 25, 2016)

Focus is on real life. Ever had a moment where you reacted weirdly and regretted it? That after it is over you wish you had an extra sentence to express that emotion of distress, or that you could call do over and make it different?

Example; i was in a wendy's drivethrough anf knocked on my window while i was parked at the window, engaged in determining where i was on the map.

I am pretty sure I gave her a wtf look.

To the lady in the Wendy's drivethrough. I am so sorry for giving you a bitchy face. I was just startled, I didn't know you wanted to ask me about where I got my dogs!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry to the dozens of drivers that I cut ahead of in the exit lanes every day on the way to and from work and will continue to do the same to.

In my defense I don't feel like waiting.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 26, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> Sorry to the dozens of drivers that I cut ahead of in the exit lanes every day on the way to and from work and will continue to do the same to.
> 
> In my defense I don't feel like waiting.



As a truck driver I absofuckinglutely love drivers like you. You're my free pass. I get to smash you when I'm aggravated and go out of my way to tap your car because it's always your fault. Thank you (the collective you) that do this. It's the little things that make me happy. 

Yes, I'm aware that I'm an asshole.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 26, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> As a truck driver I absofuckinglutely love drivers like you. You're my free pass. I get to smash you when I'm aggravated and go out of my way to tap your car because it's always your fault. Thank you (the collective you) thst do this. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware that I'm an asshole.



As a super timid person with a driving liscence that is too scared to actually drive a car at all, this terrifies me.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 26, 2016)

I've now completely changed my position on self-driving trucks.



As an addendum to my above apology I'm also sorry for laughing and making sheep-noises when I pass all of you. That I may actually stop doing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 26, 2016)

Loops truck drivers get shafted by cars all the time. Unless you piss them off truck drivers are actually some of the most courteous in my opinion. Like, if you let them in infront of you, they flash their tail lights in thanks. Half th drivers dont even thank you.

People who cut trucks off etc are endangering their lives, and the lives of everyone on the road. The placards on the side of he truck indicate how dangerous the contents are, and it is insane whatching some idiots up here cut off trucks that are displaying highly explosive on the side. 

< Used to work in the trucking industry. "If you got it, a truck brought it!" Lolz


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 26, 2016)

I do at least wait to be let in, so it wouldn't work if Leo stopped to let me in and _then_ hit me. I admit it'd be sort of funny, though.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 26, 2016)

> I realize that I have taken several actions in my life for which I owe public apologies.
> 
> Once, I won a supermarket sweepstakes even though my brother's cousin was a box boy in that very store. I would like to apologize to Safeway Food, Inc., and its employees. I would like to apologize to my family, who have stood by me, and especially to my wife Karen. A wiser and more loyal spouse could not be found.
> 
> ...



by Steve Martin


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 27, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> As a truck driver I absofuckinglutely love drivers like you. You're my free pass. I get to smash you when I'm aggravated and go out of my way to tap your car because it's always your fault. Thank you (the collective you) that do this. It's the little things that make me happy.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware that I'm an asshole.



My favorite is when I see people cut in front of a loaded truck while it's going downhill.

REALLY FUCKING SMART MOVE THERE, PERSON IN A HONDA CIVIC.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 27, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> As a super timid person with a driving liscence that is too scared to actually drive a car at all, this terrifies me.



You've nothing to fret about if you just use some common sense and courtesy and obey the rules of the road. 



Cobra Verde said:


> I do at least wait to be let in, so it wouldn't work if Leo stopped to let me in and _then_ hit me. I admit it'd be sort of funny, though.



I'd totally let you in in that case.

*Waves at Cobra Verde to proceed and as soon as he crosses the line gear drops, hammer down right into the rear quarter fender. Smash, smash, SAAMAAASH!!  *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry to all the people that I judge horribly based upon their driving skills....


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry to all the waiters/waitresses who must endure my long list of menu questions (you are truly American heroes), anyone who shared the road with me when I started driving.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm sorry that I lashed out at you last weekend, person who I lashed out at last weekend. But I can't unlash, now or ever. You said the worst thing anyone has ever said to me at the beginning of the month and even if you didn't realize that you knew it was unkind at best. I've been increasingly angry about it for weeks and I'd just had a nightmare about it before I unloaded on you. 
I won't lie, I meant everything I said but I wish that I had kept it to myself or had at least said it like an adult. 
I'm truly sorry. I should say this "to your face" but I doubt you want that so I'll say it here and just hope that you can sense it somehow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry to my stressed out co-worker that I should be more empathetic to...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 1, 2016)

^^^^^ This. I am so overworked right now I literally have zero empathy for my coworkers.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 3, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Sorry to all the waiters/waitresses who must endure my long list of menu questions



^^^^ this
My conversation on Halloween night:
"Can you please double check if that naan bread doesn't have any milk, butter and eggs? Also, do you fry veggies in the same oil that meat/fish/cheese?" 
"What vodka is that, I have to check if it's vegan" xD


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 7, 2016)

The struggle is real. 

Im also somewhat sorry I have to make Dwes post more snarky and hilarious bits because all I post about is veganism and Djudex, but also non apologetic as it is a good laugh


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 7, 2016)

Dammit, I'm never in time to wish people happy birthday on here. Sorry, last few people who've had birthdays.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 7, 2016)

I apologize to the person in the restaurant booth right behind me for the fart I cut loose while dining. I also apologize to the other diners in general. That was not a pleasant thing to do.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry to the non animal owners who visit. I forget fur isn't a part of your life and watching you wipe your face and mouth and gape at your clothes makes me feel bad...but also like 5% wants to laugh at you, which makes me feel bad too!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry in advance to those two kids I am going to get in trouble at work tomorrow. 

I really hope you enjoy churning the muck heap and cleaning out the chicken pens.

Maybe you will think twice before next time before you decide to _disappear with no explanation and not come back_.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry to my coworkers for infecting you. This cold makes the air hurt my skin. I'll leave as soon as I can


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry to all the theater cashiers who tell me to enjoy the movie and get a "you too!" from me in response. 
And to the cashier at Dollar Tree who asked how I was doing and got a "thank you" from me just today.
And to the cashiers who end up having to price check a bunch of things for me because somehow I always grab things with messed up or missing labels.
Really, apologies to any cashiers who have to deal with me in general.


----------



## djudex (Jan 28, 2017)

I didn't do nuffin', ain't apologisin'


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 29, 2017)

djudex said:


> I didn't do nuffin', ain't apologisin'



Damn right! But it might not hurt to have a good lawyer, just in case.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 29, 2017)

ElyBiggs said:


> Sorry to all the theater cashiers who tell me to enjoy the movie and get a "you too!" from me in response.
> And to the cashier at Dollar Tree who asked how I was doing and got a "thank you" from me just today.


I recently responded to "I like your haircut" with "Oh, no problem". Jesus.


Sorry, world, for having to deal with my awkwardness.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 29, 2017)

Cobra Verde said:


> I recently responded to "I like your haircut" with "Oh, no problem". Jesus.
> 
> 
> Sorry, world, for having to deal with my awkwardness.



No problem! Shave your head and wear a black robe: people will assume you're a Zen master.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 30, 2017)

I apologize to my confused coworkers as i am only able to sit down at my desk for 20 min before getting up in agony. Up down up down up down

Stupid femininininity pain is particilarly ouchy this month. I think i have answered 3 emails in the past hour, and spent the rest of the time staring bug-eyed at my screen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> No problem! Shave your head and wear a black robe: people will assume you're a Zen master.




Assume? I thought he really WAS a Zen Master... :doh:


----------

